# New Year Rally - any ideas



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just wondered if any one fancied thinking about a New Year Rally, Snelly organised one last year and it was a great laugh. 

Anyone got any ideas for this coming year


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Year*

Hi

Somewhere with plenty of hardstandings.

Russell


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

From experience, all the best locations will be booked already. If someone wants to do it this year, they need to be getting on the phone now.

Im off new year, but not arranging a rally. I will give advice/help to anyone else that fancies taking up the challenge.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Would love to go to a Rally over New Year, but am working up to 6pm New Years Eve and not able to get away   
Still there is always next year :roll: 

Tina


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Really enjoyed it last year at Brandy Wharf. 

Already booked to go with another motorhome forum this year to the Dirty Duck in Leicestershire!

Wherever you go have a good time!


----------

